# Webcam Razer Kiyo lässt sich nicht einstellen bzw per Software bedienen



## orca113 (6. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Razer Kiyo lässt sich per Razer Software Synapse nicht einstellen und sie zeigt kein Vorschaubild. Kamera wird erkannt von der Software. Aber Vorschau ist deaktiviert und alle Einstellschaltflächen ausgegraut.

In Skype und Discord zum Beispiel funktioniert sie einwandfrei "out of the Box"

Hat wer das Modell und weiss einer eine Lösung?


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2020)

Guten Morgen Leute Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## TheMoe87 (4. September 2020)

ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. keine Ahnung wie das zu beheben ist. 

Kamera schon entfernt und neu angestöpselt. aber vorschau deaktiviert und einstellungen ausgegraut. Doof , dass das Programm Razer Synapse das einzige ist, worüber man Softwareübergreifend Kameraprofile einstellen kann


----------



## JackA (5. September 2020)

Synapse eben. Selbst Schuld wenn man Razer kauft. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Synapse einfach schlecht ist.
Habt ihr überhaupt mal die Berechtigungen in Windows gecheckt? die muss man erteilen, damit was geht.

Übrigens kauft Razer viel OEM Ware und verkauft sie dann teuer, so auch die Kiyo, die man als 960A Ringlicht Webcam für 40€ bekommt. Gut wenn man den Weltmarkt kennt.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2020)

> Selbst Schuld wenn man Razer kauft. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Synapse einfach schlecht ist.





> Übrigens kauft Razer viel OEM Ware und verkauft sie dann teuer, so auch die Kiyo, die man als 960A Ringlicht Webcam für 40€ bekommt. Gut wenn man den Weltmarkt kennt.



Bravo, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Kenntnis des Weltmarktes" und absolut dämlicher Aussagen. So Typen wie dich brauchen die Foren dieser Welt. Hast uns wahnsinnig weitergeholfen! Halt dich von dem Thread einfach fern. Wenn du nicht wirklich was anderes weißt außer Produktbashing kannst du dir das schenken hier was zu schreiben.

@TheMoe87 , Synapse ist das einzige Programm stimmt nicht ganz. Die Kamera lässt sich in Streamer Software z.b. OBS sehr gut einstellen. Aber eben in allem anderen nicht. Bei mir ist sie Hauptsächlich für Discord und dort sieht das Bild richtig gut aus mit der Grundeinstellung. Aber Skype wiederum würde ich mir eine Einstellung wünschen bzw das es über Synapse funktioniert. Habe am Wochenende gehört das die Einstellungen ausgegraut sind sobald irgendein anderes Programm was Webcamzugriff hat mit läuft. Da bei mir Discord vom Start an mit läuft und auch Windows einiges an Apps hat die mit starten und Webcamzugriff haben (theoretisch) muss ich hier mal probieren was zu machen


----------



## JackA (9. September 2020)

@orca113 Die Wahrheit tut eben weh, wenn man blind überteuerten Krempel kauft.
Und ja, die meisten sind dankbar, dass Ich ihnen die Wahrheit zeige, darum bleibe Ich in den Foren weiterhin aktiv.


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2020)

Vielleicht will man deine Meinung aber auch gar nicht hören? Mal drüber nachgedacht? 

Du darfst soviel denken und erzählen wie du willst aber es gibt Leute die haben sich ein Produkt gekauft, Geld dafür ausgegeben weil es ihnen gefällt und sie es haben wollten. Jetzt bestand hier ein Problem  und es wurde um Hilfe gebeten. Da ist es sehr sehr unhöflich reinzugrätschen und das gekaufte Produkt zu bashen. Das hat was mit Benehmen zu tun okay?!


----------



## JackA (9. September 2020)

Papperlapapp Benehmen. Den Tipp mit den Berechtigungen hast du von mir bekommen. Die Wahrheit über Razer gibts gratis dazu. Was sagt denn der Razer Support zu deinem Fall? der müsste ja bereits seit nem guten Monat bearbeitet worden sein, oder hast du bei Razer kein Ticket erstellt? 
Wenn die Wahrheit für Special Snowflakes von heute zu viel des Guten ist, würde Ich mir eher meine Weltanschauung überdenken, als mir schlechtes Benehmen zu unterstellen.


----------



## uzzima (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo orca 113,
ich wüsste gern, ob Du inzwischen eine Lösung für Dein Probelm gefunden hast, denn mir geht es auch so. Ich habe eine wochenlange Support-Diskussion hinter mir, in der ich wirklich alle Tipps befolgt habe. Nichts führte zum Erfolg, so dass schließlich Razer zum Schluss kam, dass es an meinem Rechner liegen müsse. 
Ich habe die Kamera an mehreren Rechnern ausprobieren können. Bei einigen ging sie sofort, ohne irgendwelche Software extra herunterzuladen. Andere funktionierten bei Synapse und andere nur über Skype. Alle Rechner verfügten über Windows 10. Es gb sogar unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bei gleichen Versionen!
Wenn Du da einen Tipp hättest, wäre ich da sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüße


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2020)

Go to Control Panel > System & Security > System > Device Management > Cameras > Razer Kiyo
Double-click it
Open Device Driver > Update > Search on my Computer > Select form a list on my computer >
Select USB video device
Reboot even if not asked to


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2020)

Moin, leider habe ich die Kamera momentan nicht im Einsatz da ich kaum online zocke und kein Discord mache im moment. Davor hatte ich den Rechner einige Wochen nicht weil ich auf meine 3080 gewartet hatte.

Was ich sagen kann ist das die Kamera absolut super arbeitet nur eben keine Einstellungen unter Synapse möglich sind. An einem Mac geht sie super, an verschiedenen PCs im Freundeskreis auch. Leider kann ich das gleiche sagen wie du.


----------



## uzzima (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für eure Nachrichten. Nach einem mehr oder weniger entspannten Urlaub habe ich mich nochmals an meine Kamera getraut und habe die Tipps ausprobiert. Zunächst hatte ich nur einen Teilerfolg: Die Kamera ließ sich weiterhin nicht ansteuern, aber wenigstens der Text bei der Vorschau hat sich geändert. Also habe ich weiter recherchiert und bin dann auf die Lösung gekommen. Oft ist es das Einfache, das man übersieht. 
 - unter Einstellungen - Datenschutz - Kamera => Schieberregler auf ein - 
Und das nach mehreren Wochen Support-Spaß! Jetzt erklärt es sich für mich auch, warum die Kamera bei gleichen Rechnern mit gleicher Software teilweise funktioniert bzw. nicht funktioniert. 
Wie war das noch beim telefonischen Computer-Support?
"Mein Monitor funktioniert nicht!"
       "Haben Sie ihn eingeschaltet?"
"Natürlich, ich bin ja nicht blöd!"
      "Okay. dann schalten Sie ihn mal auch."
Klick!
"Oh, jetzt funktioniert er!"

Bleibt gesund und seid nett zur Beute!


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2020)

Viele Dank für den Hinweis. Werde das heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Mir ist allerdings so das ich das mit dem Regler schon gemacht habe. Du sprichst doch von dem Regler in den Windows Einstellungen oder in Synapse (falls es den dort gibt).


----------



## uzzima (27. Oktober 2020)

Genau:
Windows Logo - Einstellungen - Datenschutz - Kamera

Vorher habe ich noch die Version von JackA durchgeführt (Umstellung auf USB-Videogerät) . Dadurch hat sich die Anzeige in der Vorschau geändert.
Anschließend habe ich dann den Schieberegler über dem Razer Synapse Symbol  - der ist unter dem Schieberegler "Zulassen, dass Apps auf ihre Kamera zugreifen" und den anderen App-Symbolen (Zumindest bei mir!) = "Zulassen, dass Desktop-Apps auf die Kamera zugreifen".
Evtl. ist zwischendurch ein Neustart notwendig. 

Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei Dir? Viel Glück!


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2020)

Okay wenn ich heute Abend mal wieder zu Hause bin werde ich da mal nachschauen. Danke für deine Hilfe und deinen konstruktiven Beitrag.


----------



## JackA (1. November 2020)

Gerne


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2020)

Nochmal eine Rückmeldung (bei mir hat sich nichts geändert leider): Die Kamera habe ich momentan verliehen weil die Kamera des Fujitsu Notebooks eines Freundes defekt ist und sein Sohn für den online Unterricht hin und wieder eine Webcam braucht. Dort funktioniert die Kamera ebenfalls sehr gut und sie lässt sich sogar in der Software einstellen und bedienen. Das Fujitsu Lifebook läuft mit Windows 10.


----------

